# IL6 To V8 Swap



## Pastime67 (3 d ago)

I am getting a 1967 LeMans project car. My first reaction was to clone it as a GTO. The LM has the OHC IL6 with a 4bbl, and the more I read on it, the more I'm tempted to stay with the IL6. The LM also has a factory 4 speed and I was wondering if I did clone it, can I use this 4sp with a trimotor V8?
Out of curiousity, I'm wondering if many members have cloned their LM's or Tempest into GTO's...I'm a new member by the way.
Bob


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

WELCOME
Let me start with You'll get no love from me about swapping but I'm biased toward the OHC 6 and have been since the early '80s

Your car, so do as you wish. 

I will say that most clones/tributes and other facsimiles are never worth the effort and/or executed correctly.
90% of the trash you come across has a GTO hood and few emblems along with a dog engine and they are now a "GTO"

What isn't so common is someone keeping it as it was built and enjoying driving it rather than tearing it up and in most cases never getting it done.
OK enough ranting, if you do a swap and the 4spd, is the correct OHC Saginaw it bolts up and works but likely be a dog behind the V8. 

If you decide to be the odd man out and stay with the OHC 6 I'm happy to report you are not alone.
We have a large number of like-minded owners on our FB forum and in our POCI Chapter.
Check us out sometime if you haven't already;









Overhead Cammers Club Forum | Facebook


Welcome to the Overhead Cammers Club Forum, the official forum of the Overhead Cammers Chapter, POCI. This Forum will serve both members and non-members with any questions regarding the 1966-69 model...




www.facebook.com





Cheers!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Pop the hood on a 4 bbl cammer and you'll have plenty of car guys looking it over, I'd keep it original.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Converting a car from a 6 to an 8 has many modification needs, so do you homework first AND really ask yourself what your after in having/driving the car. I'm one for MORE POWER, but NOT one for cloning. GTO clones seem to be a waste of money to me since the 2-door LeMans is a beautiful car to begin with (Only slight differences from the GTO). Unlike some of the plain jane Rustangs that look unfinished or docile from the factory. Those types of cars need some sprucing up to look muscle-ee, but the Pontiac A-bodys are hot right off the showroom floor. Here's my Rustang example...

Before...pretty cool, but needs some muscle...










Same Car after the Rally cloning and some personal touches...








.

This car started out as a I6 and is now a 289. It needed at least 10 different mods to handle the 6 to 8 conversion. I doubt the LeMans would need that many, but radiator, transmission, springs & shocks are for-sures. Compare these two cars (not mine)...



















I would change to the GTO hood, but keep the grill, tailpanle, gills and badging! Other than that...beautiful cars!

Welcome to the club and good luck with the project.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

When people clone a 67 Lemans they remove the Gills. A great feature on car. They dont reproduce them. So when you replace quarters you have to graft them back in. I acquired some not all that expensive even the one i bought from a yard in Calif A friend on this sight donated inserts. So if you do clone 
SAVE THE GILLS!!!!!

My opinion if you clone this car you will lose alot of its style. I knew nothing of the Sprint 6 until I started looking for a "GTO" 3 years ago. If you wanted power the new cars have that. These cars have style so why would you change that?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh, Welcome!!!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Do whatever you like! Have fun! I love Lemans' and straight 6's, I love GTO's. I dont have to drive your car.


----------



## Pastime67 (3 d ago)

Thanks guys, and I will admit, I expected the anti clone response, so let me tell you a little more about me and my cars. I also have a '55 Nomad with a strong 350 and 700R4 tranny, I have a '49 )Olds 98 convertible with an LS1 and 4L60e tranny, two '56 BelAir HT's, one with a 327, and my stock 340 horse '62 Vette. So I'm familiar with speed and mods. I will post a couple of pics and add a little as to my question.
The car is in SoCal and has been sittin outside for at least 20 years. Lots of surface rust, but no cancer that I can see. It is a convertible and it is the 4bbl OHC 6. So I am having the engine pulled and see if the engine is worth rebuilding. If it isn't, I am not going to go shopping for another 6. I'd rather pop a V8. Where I go from there is unclear. I also have a 67 Bu8ick Skylark in the same condition which I might flip.
Bob


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I love it! I'd leave as is. If not, Ill buy the six from you!


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

welcome,looks like a nice place to start from.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW, that poor LeMANS is toasty,
But if it is a TRUE PHS Confirmed LeMANS Convertible with OHC 6 and Sprint Optioned it would be worth more than a GTO wannabe.
JM2C ✌


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I get more positive responses with my Cammer than I ever did with my GTOs.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Besides Cammer engines aren't impossible to rebuild or find for that matter. 
Yes, a bit harder than a V8 but man is it worth it!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Besides Cammer engines aren't impossible to rebuild or find for that matter.
> Yes, a bit harder than a V8 but man is it worth it!
> 
> View attachment 160762


I have seen GTOJUNIOR's car and his fellow cammers at Ohio. They do invite a lot of onlookers. The Sprint package was a very hot set-up as the engine could really wind and it made the car lighter. Had its own 6,500 RPM hood tach which was changed to 5,500 RPM's in 1968.

If the car is indeed an original Sprint, then I would think saving the engine would be the route to go and hold a good value. If the engine is correct, then at a minimum, set the engine aside to go with the car should you install something else and later sell the car. I have seen the Sprint engines yanked and for sale because the owner was installing the LS - what a shame.


----------



## Pastime67 (3 d ago)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> WOW, that poor LeMANS is toasty,
> But if it is a TRUE PHS Confirmed LeMANS Convertible with OHC 6 and Sprint Optioned it would be worth more than a GTO wannabe.
> JM2C ✌


Will PHS accept this ID Plate mounted on the firewall?
Bob


----------



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

Man..... I would get the PHS docs on this one...... Sprint, Convertible, 4 speed..... That would be a cool find!!! But if you do decide to swap V8 in it.... I wouldnt bother doing any cloning....


----------



## Pastime67 (3 d ago)

67GTONUT said:


> Man..... I would get the PHS docs on this one...... Sprint, Convertible, 4 speed..... That would be a cool find!!! But if you do decide to swap V8 in it.... I wouldnt bother doing any cloning....


Thanks. Decision pending on condition of IL6. Don't really want to go the numbers correct route on this car but in my other cars I( have tried to adhere close to original. My Corvette now has powersteering, front disk brakes, and AR wheels. Otherwise it is colors correct. My '56 Chev is stock except for the 327, and disk brakes...original blk on blk.
So I'm curious on original colors for paint, top, and upholstery on the LeMans. Was the Sprint decal on lower body a standard on all sprins, along with OHC 6 badges?
I've attached a photo of my Vette when I bought it November 2018. Been in storage since '78. Did a frame on resto.





















.
Bob


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pastime67 said:


> Will PHS accept this ID Plate mounted on the firewall?
> Bob


No. PHS uses the VIN for identification.


----------

